# When sending to a P.O. box can i use a fake name as long as the address is correct?



## dfo (Jun 24, 2011)

Or will i not receive it since the name doesnt match the p.o. box?


----------



## BigBird (Jun 24, 2011)

You will probably not receive it.  No need to be overly paranoid.  That is, unless you're ordering enough for a school of Great White sharks to get jacked up on.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 24, 2011)

famous people do this all the time...they have names of assistants or also fake names so that the news/paparazzi doesn't get into their business too much....also many people have home based businesses that they use and not necessarily the name of who signed up for the box......


----------



## BigBird (Jun 24, 2011)

I've heard of packages being sent back if name doesn't match the name the PO box is rented under.  Your home mail box could be a different story.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 24, 2011)

Plus, if it won't fit in the PO box and you have to show ID to collect your pack, you're out of luck.


----------



## prop01 (Jun 24, 2011)

I used to alter my real name and have mail sent to my PO box . I really don't think you will have a problem .


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jun 24, 2011)

It's pointless. Just use your real name. It's not a big deal.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Plus, if it won't fit in the PO box and you have to show ID to collect your pack, you're out of luck.


 
You should use your real name.  This is correct ^  .  You can end up screwing yourself if you don't.  If you don't want to take the chance then go domestic.  It is a risk you take.  IF they want to find you they will whether you have a P.O. Box with a fake name or not.  Trust me this will not save you if the cops are out to get you.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 24, 2011)

If the name on the package going to said PO box, it most likely will not be delivered. Unless the name on the package is someone who is allowed to pick up packages (when you sign up for a PO box you can add people).


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> If the name on the package going to said PO box, it most likely will not be delivered. Unless the name on the package is someone who is allowed to pick up packages (when you sign up for a PO box you can add people).


 
You can add people, but they will want to have a copy of their I.D on file and they will need a signature.  Otherwise, they will hold your pack or send it back. Use your real info!!


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 26, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> You can add people, but they will want to have a copy of their I.D on file and they will need a signature.  Otherwise, they will hold your pack or send it back. Use your real info!!



Not the case for me, I've had many packs picked up that required signature by someone else listed on my PO box and they have never seen their ID. Maybe each post office has different rules but that certainly doesn't apply for mine.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 26, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> You can add people, but they will want to have a copy of their I.D on file and they will need a signature.  Otherwise, they will hold your pack or send it back. Use your real info!!



This is what I have found to be true too.


I'd set up a business and use that name to "rent" the mailbox if you didn't want to use your name.


----------

